# Roadster cart, OH I'm SO EXCITED........



## Taylor Jo (Jan 1, 2010)

Last week I ordered a BUBBLE GUM "PINK" and Black Roadster cart from Mike Herron up in Iowa. I'm so darned excited. This will be my first year doing roadster as I just started at Nationals, so it will be interesting. I can't wait. I'm more excited about it then I am Country Pleasure.

Plus, I have my 3+ year old mare starting out driving this season, she's in training right now. I can't believe show season is JUST around the corner. I started loading new trailer from my old trailer today and it's so nice to have more room. Horses were checking it all out. Oh I can't wait.

TJ


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! It sounds really pretty - don't forget to post pictures for us once you get it! Sounds like you are well on your way to being ready for show season!!!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 1, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> Congratulations!!!! It sounds really pretty - don't forget to post pictures for us once you get it! Sounds like you are well on your way to being ready for show season!!!



duhhhh, thanks I would have TOTALLY forgot to do that. Oh boy PINK!!!!!! I swear IF I could have a PINK horse I think I would, hee, hee..... TJ


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 1, 2010)

One can hardly tell it's your favorite colour


----------



## Keri (Jan 2, 2010)

We need pics when you get it! I love roadster! Had to get a pony to do it for me as my minis thought it was too far out of their relm!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 3, 2010)

The thing with my boy when he does roadster then he does country pleasure he gets confused. He goes back into the cp and he's out there like a shot I really have to rein him in cause he thinks it's race time. Can't get it through his head there different classes. I'm hoping with different carts it might make a difference, but I doubt it. Yea, I just posted on the Porch I bought a "Pink" Horse Trailer. I don't know what it is about pink, I just love it, have for a long time. TJ


----------



## ruffian (Jan 4, 2010)

When my cousin showed his pleasure horse in speed events, he changed her bit. I don't know what he used, but neither were harsh, just different. She knew that when the one bit went in her mouth she was on her toes and ready to run. Might work with driving.


----------



## REO (Jan 4, 2010)

Dana, that's like stallions know when it's time to breed a mare when you put on his "special" halter VS his regular one. That's a good idea! (change bits-- or carts)


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pics Must see this sounds AWESOME!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 8, 2010)

BOOO-HOOO this crummy winter weather has delayed me in getting it. Probably won't be for a couple of weeks now. Oh well!!!! I told Mike better be safe then sorry. He said the paint was still tacky any ways.

I got a lime green cover for it too as they didn't have a pink one for it and I have A LOT of lime green stuff so that was cool.

I bought this awesome camera a few months ago and I can't wait to start using it. My other camera in the barns would only take dark pictures and this one is going to take MUCH better pictures. IT BETTER......... Now I just need to find someone when I'm out there to take the pics. That's a good idea on changing the bit, but gee the harness go for 850 a pop, then the bits 150, gulp. BUT a VERY good idea. WISH I HAD THE MONEY. I was hoping changing the cart would do it. Standing there changing the bit out of the halter would DRIVE me insane.... TJ


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of people buy just a different headstall and bit, so you can just change out the bridle. You can also do overcheck vs. sidecheck, too.

Just the Myler bits are $150, there are some really great bits out there for $40 and under...

Andrea


----------



## Sandee (Jan 10, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> Lots of people buy just a different headstall and bit, so you can just change out the bridle. You can also do overcheck vs. sidecheck, too.Just the Myler bits are $150, there are some really great bits out there for $40 and under...
> 
> Andrea


I have know big horses to react to different saddles bridles etc. (sis, goes from Eng. to Western to SideSaddle - same horse) and they behave according to the equipment. I'd love to be able to do this with my horse. Would you do milder bit for C.P. and more control for Roaster? What sort of bit would be good for Country Pleasure and then what bit for Roadster?


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 10, 2010)

I have know big horses to react to different saddles bridles etc. (sis, goes from Eng. to Western to SideSaddle - same horse) and they behave according to the equipment. I'd love to be able to do this with my horse. Would you do milder bit for C.P. and more control for Roaster? What sort of bit would be good for Country Pleasure and then what bit for Roadster?

Good ????'s Sandee. I was wondering what kind of Myler to get him. I want to stay w/ the Myler cause I've had such good luck with them Andrea. Mike Herron did mention just getting a new head stall but then your standing there trying to get ready and switching everything over and your in a hurry THEN you have to switch back. I don't think I'm that adapt or PATIENT.

IF I was to get him a NEW Harness any idea's????? Do you get the same type of CP harness or what when you show them in Roadster. How much should I spend? TJ


----------



## Sandee (Jan 10, 2010)

Taylor Jo said:


> Good ????'s Sandee. I was wondering what kind of Myler to get him. I want to stay w/ the Myler cause I've had such good luck with them Andrea. Mike Herron did mention just getting a new head stall but then your standing there trying to get ready and switching everything over and your in a hurry THEN you have to switch back. I don't think I'm that adapt or PATIENT.
> IF I was to get him a NEW Harness any idea's????? Do you get the same type of CP harness or what when you show them in Roadster. How much should I spend? TJ


I could be wrong (but I don't think so); use the same harness for CP and Roadster; just buy extra bridle with bit (and reins if you really want to get lazy) and switch those two things back and forth.

I'd still like to know which bit would do best for each class.

My sister is of the opinion that you should use a firmer bit for the CP to "set the horse up" and something very mild for Roadster as you want him to move out. I'm still not sure so let's hear the other opinions.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, Sandee... I'd be more inclined to agree with your sister. A firmer bit for the Country classes to really keep that headset through the walk and push your horse into frame... and a milder bit for Roadster as you are not asking for quite the same discipline and frame...

Andrea


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok I'll get him a different bit, what about harness? I"m really stuppted guy's..............

EPB 01 MYLER COMFORT SNAFFLE????


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Taylor Jo said:


> Mike Herron did mention just getting a new head stall but then your standing there trying to get ready and switching everything over and your in a hurry THEN you have to switch back. I don't think I'm that adapt or PATIENT.
> IF I was to get him a NEW Harness any idea's????? Do you get the same type of CP harness or what when you show them in Roadster. How much should I spend? TJ


Two things- first of all, please be sure you do not try to switch your horse's bridle while he's still hitched to the cart. That would be a very bad safety risk as if he wriggled loose and took off he could cause a LOT of damage with the cart attached. Second, I don't think I'd be worrying about the time switching the bridle would take as you've already got to take off your silks, pull off the roadster cart and put the CP cart with basket back on him! The bridle would be the least of it.





I have not yet had to deal with this as Kody didn't have the oomph for roadster but I suspect it will be an issue for my new colt in a couple of years (woohoo!) and I think perhaps I will simply switch him to an overcheck for that class with the same bit. A little work at home in the roundpen with bell boots, elastic side reins and the overcheck gradually working on steadiness and speed/power, completely different from his regular CP and CDE workouts which are without appliances and focused on relaxation and suppleness, and I think he could learn the difference. Eventually snap that overcheck on, put on his boots, ask him if he's ready in that particular tone of voice and BOOM! Take it off and have my normal horse again.

If you do want to get a new harness I'd say...(drumroll please)...a PINK BETATHANE HARNESS!!!



Seriously, you could get a more race-style harness in that material with a quick-hitch arrangement on the cart or get a more normal-style breastcollar harness that's simply flashy in pink. I think I may consider using my Freedom Collar with colored betathane straps and browband to spice things up and let my roadster horse really use his shoulder. Roadster's a little more accepting of different turnout so I bet I could pull it off there whereas I wouldn't dare in CP.

Leia


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 11, 2010)

a PINK BETATHANE HARNESS!!! SOUNDS GREAT, WHERE in the WORLD WOULD I GET ONE!!!!!!!!!

I just bought a EPB 40 MYLER HINGED from Ken at Estate Horse Supply he said to give it a try and see if I like it. Said that's what Patty Cloke uses on her Roadster horses. Thanks for the advice Leia. TJ


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 17, 2010)

Tomorrow, I leave for a 6.5 hr drive to get the roadster cart and I'm so excited. He said he had a few headstalls he'd have me look at too to see if they'd match my saddle and he'd show me how easy they were to switch over. I got the new bit for him so I'm taking it with me and then if I get the new headstall I'll just have him put it on there for me. For SOOOMMMMEEEE reason I have the KNACK for putting them on BACKWARDS. Don't ask me how I do it but I do......

It's soooo muddy here...... So I won't be driving it yet. Even our dirt road that goes for miles on end is wet and muddy oh my gosh. It seems like the mud goes on forever, ever since the snow melted. My front yard looks like a big mud hole with horses hooves throughout it and tractor tracks and just plain mud everywhere.

BUT, when I'm up at Mikes place I'll get some pics hopefully so when I get home Tuesday evening I can download them, otherwise it will have to be Wed. I hope it's pretty..... TJ


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is pictures of my cart guy's. I just love it. It's so BUBBLE GUM PINK!!!!! Next to it in the bag is the green cover.











I also got him a headset, martingale and some reins and rein stops. Only thing I'm going to look for is a pink brow band maybe. TJ


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 19, 2010)

That is totally cute. I love it!!!


----------



## candycar (Jan 19, 2010)

Totally awesome! Love the color. Can't wait to see the whole package put together. I was looking on the Camptown harness site the other day and they have harness parts in colors. I think they have pink. Good luck!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. I hate putting the cover on it as I just want to sit and look at it, it's so pretty. I'll have to look at that Camptown for a browband, thanks. TJ


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 20, 2010)

It's wonderful TaylorJo! And don't forget those pink and black silks you need to go with it!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 20, 2010)

Glad you finally got it!! Must have been a long wait.




It looks awesome, very pretty. I would love a metallic purple one for my mare. The only thing we'd have to get another one because hubby wouldn't want his gelding pulling it if it was purple LOL.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 22, 2010)

HA that's to funny on the purple cart. OH I HAVE the Pink and Black silks I bought them at Nationals. Now I just need to get the hat fixed cause when I wore the hat it looked so funky on me cause it's about 3 sizes to big for my head. I think my horse could wear it.

I measured my Hawk horse tonight from Limestone last year and he'll be ready to drive next year. I just did him in his stall AFTER I had a fight with him and had to remind him he HAD to stand still. But I got a measurement of 36" on him. Now he could have been 35" cause of the shavings but my driving horse that I drive now, Oreo is 34.25 and as Sonny was walking out of the barn today he was towering over Oreo, I was like OMG'd SONNY you GREW!!!!!!! Janet at Limestone told me he would and I told her I wanted a bay and white pinto to drive, well I've got that, now I can't wait to see next year what unfolds. I'm so excited. He seems to have a good head on him and will take well to it. So we'll see.

Well it's 1 am better hit the sack. TJ


----------

